# FC30 Bluetooth Controller Contest: Week 5! Last chance!



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay, ladies and gents, this is your last chance to grab yourself an FC30 Bluetooth controller before they go on sale! These past 4 weeks, I've had you jumping through hoops to snag one, but now I'm in an extremely generous mood. Oh, what do you have to do this time? Well, I'll tell you if you'd just let me finish. Okay, are you ready? Are you listening? *....Just post in this thread. That's it, that's all she wrote. Just post in here,and you have a chance at winning the last FC30 we have to give.* Well, there ya go, post away (just once, please). But don't ever say I never did anything for you. 


*Rules:*

1. One entry per member, per IP address.

2. You must post in this thread to win.

3. Do not post more than once in this thread. Seriously, it messes up my count.

4. No, really. Just post once in this thread.

5. All decisions are final unless specified otherwise.

6. Break the rules, no controller for you! (And depending on the severity, no further GBAtemp events for you either.)

7. All entries must be submitted by Monday, September 2nd, 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok fine ill only post once


----------



## Sop (Aug 28, 2013)

gimme dat free stuff


----------



## wartutor (Aug 28, 2013)

hey finally something i can do....well sort of lol...i want me one of these...going to buy one soon...is there going to be a us dealer i can get one from?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally, something I am qualified for: posting and not adding to the discussion. Thanks.


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 28, 2013)

good luck to all


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2013)

What the heck, I'll take a shot!


----------



## filfat (Aug 28, 2013)

The CAKE is A LIE!


----------



## raystriker (Aug 28, 2013)

Gimme that!!


----------



## osm70 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi guys


----------



## ProtoSphere (Aug 28, 2013)

Because I may as well try...


----------



## Arras (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh why not. It's worth a try.


----------



## Floating Seal (Aug 28, 2013)

A chance for me to FINALLY win something for once?! Count me in! 

Also, does anyone know what show that picture in the first post comes from?
Edit:Got the answer, thank you!


----------



## HawiiesLair (Aug 28, 2013)

OK! chance is A Chance!


----------



## Silverthorn (Aug 28, 2013)

Ooooh, I have a chance then!


----------



## Fluto (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheese


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm here mainly for Walter..... and the controller, of course!


----------



## Prior22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Free stuff~!


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 28, 2013)

Free stuff is a thing I can live with


----------



## GilBoy (Aug 28, 2013)

Here we go
luck to everyone


----------



## markehmus (Aug 28, 2013)

THANK YOU


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 28, 2013)

I might as well give it a try since it takes about as much effort to put in an entry as it is to post about how much effort a post about a post of an entry, thus I can almost justify the action of posting such an entry in hopes that I am lucky for the exceedingly low chance of actually getting my post drawn from the pile of rival posts, of which I wish there were none, but...a cat is fine too.


----------



## Langin (Aug 28, 2013)

post.

May the best win!


----------



## XiTaU (Aug 28, 2013)

winner winner chicken dinner pappa needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## The Masked Man (Aug 28, 2013)

Goooood luck folks!


----------



## Clanver (Aug 28, 2013)

sooo . . thats enough, right ^^ ?


----------



## Mikesahhh (Aug 28, 2013)

Heisenberg!!!


----------



## lismati (Aug 28, 2013)

Heineken!!!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Aug 28, 2013)

I could really use a bluetooth controller so... I guess I'll join then.


----------



## flintrider (Aug 28, 2013)

goodluck


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2013)

Chance of winning? Minimal. Worth a shot though, free stuff is generally good...


----------



## dicamarques (Aug 28, 2013)

Mass spam coming to this thread


----------



## ekko25 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is me posting in the hopes that I'll win.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

wanna have


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 28, 2013)

MY ONE POST!!!!


----------



## sedatbjk (Aug 28, 2013)

i need this


----------



## DiabloStorm (Aug 28, 2013)

666 try-too-hard reporting in.


----------



## woutervanesch (Aug 28, 2013)

Luck to everyone!


----------



## RodRock (Aug 28, 2013)

My first post.


----------



## cearp (Aug 28, 2013)

i'm posting as hard as i can, i hope it is good enough!


----------



## callmebob (Aug 28, 2013)

500!! Has to be a winner!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Aug 28, 2013)

It was quite a strain but i managed to post


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## ge2kas (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello! mmm would love to get that controller...


----------



## Escape (Aug 28, 2013)

*posts*
just out of wonder, does it only have 2 action buttons? I was under the impression it had 4.


----------



## RalphUp (Aug 28, 2013)

For once in my life...


----------



## VashTS (Aug 28, 2013)

well i was a little upset about the first one, since my pic didn't qualify, but ill post!


----------



## jacobas92 (Aug 28, 2013)

I put waaaay too much effort into this one.


----------



## rich333 (Aug 28, 2013)

schtickle of fluoride


----------



## bejiman (Aug 28, 2013)

If I win, I'll use it on my famicom.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Whoop! Finally a chance to win after some weeks of stuff I couldn't do (or finish >_>)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a chance of winning something ?
In!


----------



## LeviathanicKaz (Aug 28, 2013)

Tread lightly.


----------



## krzz (Aug 28, 2013)

In!


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

This is my kind of contest


----------



## bowser (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 28, 2013)

Not really a lucky guy, but hey, nothing to lose


----------



## sevenstitch (Aug 28, 2013)

I love raffles 

with syrup



entered


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2013)

Um.
I have horrible luck


----------



## Aeter (Aug 28, 2013)

Post post.


----------



## lost_loven (Aug 28, 2013)

i am in too! *That's it, that's all she wrote.! ' *
lost


----------



## Marth16 (Aug 28, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2013)

Stay out of my territory.


----------



## Par39 (Aug 28, 2013)

Look mom, I'm entering a contest without doing anything at all O:


----------



## Farinoth (Aug 28, 2013)

Portable and free, might as well try


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2013)

Roar.


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2013)

good luck guys


----------



## opius (Aug 28, 2013)

Meow.


----------



## GBrawl (Aug 28, 2013)

The cycle of life and death continues.


----------



## M1dz (Aug 28, 2013)

Gimme gimme gimmeeee


----------



## rg (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## LuigiBlood (Aug 28, 2013)

This joypad looks really cool. I hope I will win.
Playing NES, SNES and GB/A with such a pad would look very cool.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a post.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 28, 2013)

I am a happy pikachu


----------



## OutVolt (Aug 28, 2013)

And I wrote back.


----------



## DDTarZan (Aug 28, 2013)

Free stuff makes my job suck less hard.


----------



## Superiorknightz (Aug 28, 2013)

Sooo...

I think I won.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Aug 28, 2013)

I can haz controller?


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 28, 2013)

I are winar


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Mike19 (Aug 28, 2013)

I love these competitions 
Good luck to all!


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 28, 2013)

GBATemp is the Greatest Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nick22 (Aug 28, 2013)

searched for my login info just to post here (once).


----------



## NfoMonster (Aug 28, 2013)

hehe lets play than


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed, looking forward to this.


----------



## MirkoD (Aug 28, 2013)

Good Luck everybody.


----------



## dapaua (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll give it a try! At last, something I don't have to dress up for or attempt to focus my limited drawing skills on or write some clever song or poem. Best chance I'll ever get


----------



## HylianLink (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## ironsverige (Aug 28, 2013)

wussup


----------



## Just.in.Time (Aug 28, 2013)

Les do dis! WOO!


----------



## MrNeO (Aug 28, 2013)

I signed up just for this!


----------



## ken28 (Aug 28, 2013)

here i go xD


----------



## anthonyplep (Aug 28, 2013)

Just bought a CIB Famicom and a CIB Disk System, this would go great with it


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2013)

My one and only post in this thread! boohboop!


----------



## myspacee (Aug 28, 2013)

thank you for all.
m.


----------



## Auyx (Aug 28, 2013)

Yay! My complete and utter lack of talent finally pays off.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Pudding.


----------



## weiff (Aug 28, 2013)

I think I will skip this contest... oh wait, too late now.

No really, I am entering.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll enter


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow..that's an offer I can't refuse.
Just post once ? And to think I was too lazy to do any of the other stuff......


----------



## chdcchris (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool I'm in.
The controller looks really nice.


----------



## GohanZ9 (Aug 28, 2013)

I want in on this


----------



## Marcell (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice controller!


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 28, 2013)

I wants that!


----------



## chicodiesel (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Wekd (Aug 28, 2013)

I would like to see my Christmas gift! 
Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## iHavezMyBirdo (Aug 28, 2013)

Why is the last contest the hardest one?

Oh never mind cool


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2013)

all these lurkers


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 28, 2013)

Count me in!
...Though I'm not expecting anything.  RNG too stronk.


----------



## onnihs (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Gnargle (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess I'll post


----------



## eskyder (Aug 28, 2013)

Post once


----------



## Harsky (Aug 28, 2013)

I want one and I shall leave this picture here for no reason.


----------



## Shorkio (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my.


----------



## chinboogie (Aug 28, 2013)

Did you say free stuff


----------



## lordrand11 (Aug 28, 2013)

Woohoo! One post!!!!!  Good luck peoples!


----------



## air2004 (Aug 28, 2013)

Since I can only post once let me say this , for all those that were not reading the rules.

*Rules:*

1. One entry per member, per IP address.

2. You must post in this thread to win.

3. Do not post more than once in this thread. Seriously, it messes up my count.

4. No, really. Just post once in this thread.

5. All decisions are final unless specified otherwise.

6. Break the rules, no controller for you! (And depending on the severity, no further GBAtemp events for you either.)

7. All entries must be submitted by Monday, September 2nd, 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## jomaper (Aug 28, 2013)

pls giv im poor
ty based twinretro


----------



## kennybrace (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is my one post, fingers crossed.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 28, 2013)

nice ^^

even though i think you should put in the namens of those who worked hard without luck in the last weeks twice or something like this


----------



## sandytf (Aug 28, 2013)

Did someone say free stuff?


----------



## Gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm in too. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## thaddius (Aug 28, 2013)

A lot of posts so far.  I don't like my chances.


----------



## oblistar (Aug 28, 2013)

Such a sexy controller


----------



## lpchaim (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, why not huh?
Thank you for this!


----------



## aliak11 (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to enter.


----------



## calmwaters (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmmm... I'd like to find out what one of these things are. And congrats to whoever the winner will be.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2013)

Love the controller! I'm in!


----------



## ILOVETOPLAYNESGA (Aug 28, 2013)

Seems simple enough to enter... may as well log in with my daily news check.


----------



## dazindude (Aug 28, 2013)

that controller is the most amazing thing i have ever seen


----------



## Shadowhunta (Aug 28, 2013)

W00t! Gotta give it a try!


----------



## mrtimotei (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh boy, there's a lot of posts already...
I doubt I'll win, but whatever...


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm just going to place an obligatory post here, but if I do end up to be the winner, TwinRetro you have my permission to choose another winner, as I have a unit of my own coming in sometime soon. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ßleck (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay people you can stop posting. It's obvious I will win this.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 28, 2013)

Eh, why not.


----------



## miczel (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeden rabin powie tak, a inny powie nie


----------



## Acetonide (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for this wonderful chance, good luck everyone, and holy [smokes] there's a lot of posts in this thread. o.o;


----------



## FireSeel (Aug 28, 2013)

Free controller? I'm in!


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 28, 2013)

hehe this is the perfect contest
I'm in!

bad luck to everyone!


----------



## WoJjTeK (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess I can  try as well :-)


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 28, 2013)

Help me RNG!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 28, 2013)

My post FTW
/hopefully winning post


----------



## willy101 (Aug 28, 2013)

Posting once. Good luck all!


----------



## NEO117 (Aug 28, 2013)

Too much stock? I wanna help. LOL


----------



## kp_centi (Aug 28, 2013)

Yay, a easy one. HWAITING


----------



## Craigtendo64 (Aug 28, 2013)

If only all contests were this simple.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 28, 2013)

I can win it without doing any work? Awesome!


----------



## josiascaignard (Aug 28, 2013)

I will never win this, but... anyway


----------



## LuckySteves (Aug 28, 2013)

Might as well test my name.


----------



## infinete (Aug 28, 2013)

Seems silly not too post, so why not?


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 28, 2013)

Again, why not..


----------



## stefan_skellen (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## RPG_Lover (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll place my entry - thank you!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a post.


----------



## frown (Aug 28, 2013)

Just one post and then I'm in? Don't mind if I do!


Spoiler: P.S.



Skibitty bibbity doo wop wahhh


----------



## Dr Eggman (Aug 28, 2013)

Come on GBAtemp, give me an awesome birthday gift


----------



## dilav (Aug 28, 2013)

easy comp, gl all


----------



## Videomanman87 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well here is my shot.  I know it is a LOOOONG one but hey still as shot lol.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 28, 2013)

After losing the costume contest, glad to have another chance at this. Thanks GBAtemp & co .


----------



## darkangel5000 (Aug 28, 2013)

Woop woop. This is a post.


----------



## Smuff (Aug 28, 2013)

My cat's breath smells like cat food


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Aug 28, 2013)

basket shoes


----------



## jerbear64 (Aug 28, 2013)

Almost TOO generous, but I'm not complaining. Free stuff!


----------



## TheJeweler (Aug 28, 2013)

CROSS-COUNTER!!


----------



## Osha (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay, might as well.


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 28, 2013)

How do I get my new 2DS to play my new GATEWAY 3DS Pirate Card legally?" ...​​will be the most often asked question on this site in 6 months from now, from total noobs..​​Annnnd This is my post hoping to win that shiney new controller.​Thanks​Signed Brenner​From MacroLand.​


----------



## AdamThompson (Aug 28, 2013)

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## The Pi (Aug 28, 2013)

Might as well post, ehmmm....

"Fuck you and your eyebrows"

That'll do.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 28, 2013)

My desires... They BURN!


----------



## funem (Aug 28, 2013)

So I post to this thread and I could win.... fair enough    whilst I'm here, you, yes you , all you Animal Crossing players... OPEN YOUR GATES.........

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Qtis (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll give it a shot too!


----------



## Hozu (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure, why not.


----------



## SavvyTaco (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey you, watcha gonna do. Party people in this house let's go.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 28, 2013)

sure i'll bite.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 28, 2013)

_"Here? Right here? What about, say... over there? No? Right here? All right then, you're the Global Moderator! Whatever you say!"_


----------



## hippojay (Aug 28, 2013)

Pad


----------



## Jax (Aug 28, 2013)

"in this thread"


----------



## Tuddles (Aug 28, 2013)

did I win ? omg omg omg omg did I win yet? ...what about now ?


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Buttons buttons buttons buttons buttons buttons
Wish I didn't miss the last two contests but oh well, here's my entry for a last try.
Though I might just buy one anyway if its cheap enough online.
They look much better than a standard NES USB pad around the net.

So yes this is my entry derp


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 28, 2013)

I waited for this thread to appear so I could spare you all from my horrid lack of crafty-skills whatsoever.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 29, 2013)

memememememmemememememe


----------



## uribemaster (Aug 29, 2013)

lol i didn't even know there was any contest for the controller. Sounds like the greatest thing to get as a late birthday present! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eriatarka (Aug 29, 2013)

wooh wooh!
me wants, please.


----------



## strai (Aug 29, 2013)

gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Aug 29, 2013)

good luck everyone!


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy Flaming FIREBALLZ of Happiness that can't say no to free stuff


----------



## jamesaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Bananana.

That counts as a entry right? RIGHT!?! left.


----------



## assassinz (Aug 29, 2013)

Good luck! I'll need it.


----------



## Zananok (Aug 29, 2013)

I love pizza .


----------



## geodeath (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, this is an offer i can't refuse!!!!


----------



## TheZoc (Aug 29, 2013)

Posting! Hopefully I can win this time


----------



## moerik (Aug 29, 2013)

A post send to this thread.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

I have entered the thread.


----------



## renzin (Aug 29, 2013)

N-No


----------



## lexarvn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is my single post. It's just one. Really!


----------



## Tripp (Aug 29, 2013)

umm...


----------



## saxamo (Aug 29, 2013)

Perhaps, um;ahm i forget myself


----------



## EthanObi (Aug 29, 2013)

I will NOT WIN!


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2013)

Posted, yay


----------



## Walker D (Aug 29, 2013)

YYAAAAYYYY !! ...Luck!! COME TO MEH !!


----------



## oil_ (Aug 29, 2013)

You have the winning post right here


----------



## nightbreed813 (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope to win this, but probably not.


----------



## sethirion (Aug 29, 2013)

> But don't ever say I never did anything for you


 
Fine, thank you 

I like this controller even if it does not comes with the second player one. Now to clean (find) the receiver (bluetooth)...


----------



## Randall402 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet. I'd love to win


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 29, 2013)

hiii


----------



## Xexyz (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll never win, but whatever I will try!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 29, 2013)

me too


----------



## w!! (Aug 29, 2013)

count me in....


----------



## MikotoHE2 (Aug 29, 2013)

incredible dong adventure


----------



## fgghjjkll (Aug 29, 2013)

I want in, too.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 29, 2013)

:o


----------



## noob killer (Aug 29, 2013)

definitly got to get in on this and since one post lates


----------



## Geekzam (Aug 29, 2013)

Lurker contest entry go!


----------



## jing90 (Aug 29, 2013)

Free controller ftw


----------



## kms2061 (Aug 29, 2013)

I never win these...


----------



## alejandroues (Aug 29, 2013)

I want that controller!!!


----------



## Another World (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm surprised this thread doesn't have more comments.

-another world


----------



## HtheB (Aug 29, 2013)

Hope I'll win this one


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, there was a beautiful woman. This woman lived all alone in a big house, on a high hill, within a dense forest. The house was cozy, quaint, and comfortable. The surrounding area was a wonderful sight, full of natural wonders and undisturbed wildlife.
Early one morning, the beautiful woman went out on her weekly run to the market. The trek was a long one, but she was always prepared and made it back before dark.
She paddled across the river, jumped over the crevice, sneaked through the cave, and parted the fields to town. When she got to town, the sun was high, and the market was open and full of local business. She stocked on her provisions for the coming week and headed home.
She parted the fields from town, sneaked through the cave, jumped over the crevice, and paddled across the river. The sun was setting as she stepped inside her big house, on a high hill, within a dense forest.

She awoke the next morning feeling refreshed and ready to go about her day. And so she did. The following week was no different from any other, and just the way she planned it.

One afternoon, the beautiful woman had to go on her weekly run to the market. The trek was a long one, but she was always prepared and made it back before dark.
She paddled across the river, jumped over the crevice, sneaked through the cave, and parted the fields to town. When she got to town, the sun was almost at the horizon and the market was calm but open for business all the same. She stocked on her provisions for the coming week and headed home.
She parted the fields from town, sneaked through the cave, jumped over the crevice, and paddled across the river. The moon was high as she stepped inside her big house, on a high hill, within a dense forest.

She did not awake the next morning feeling refreshed and ready to go about her day. She hadn't made it very far past the front door. Though she planned her trek well, she did so a bit too late and had forgotten to lock her door in her hurry. An intruder found her that night, and she hadn't planned for the confrontation.

Once upon a time there *was* a beautiful woman. This woman *lived* all alone in a big house, on a high hill, within a dense forest.





Spoiler



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bahlsie (Aug 29, 2013)

I might as well post to get a chance to win...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 29, 2013)

post to win
that is all 

good luck to everyone


----------



## tyrran (Aug 29, 2013)

Years of lurking, modest commenting...all for this.
I want that controller.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2013)

Say my name.



Spoiler



Please?


----------



## Koldur (Aug 29, 2013)

Always up for free stuff when concerning gaming on my SGS3! Nice event!


----------



## MarcusRaven (Aug 29, 2013)

Posty McPosterson.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 29, 2013)

gotta go fast


----------



## devonodev (Aug 29, 2013)

Baaaa~


----------



## †Nømura (Aug 29, 2013)

I Won (?)


----------



## T-hug (Aug 29, 2013)

I like turtles!


----------



## camochase (Aug 29, 2013)

that isnt a turtle thats a tortoise


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I just want to say that I really love these contest rotations. I feel bad that I didn't have the time to partake in the other compos for this amazing looking controller. Here's to the hope I win.

-Sterling


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 29, 2013)

Meh. Why not.


----------



## Oshae93 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fingers Crossed


----------



## Mirby (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm postin' in this thread. Because I can.


----------



## dajavax (Aug 29, 2013)

this is my post, i like famicom controllers, might as well try to win this one for my devices


----------



## codychaosx (Aug 29, 2013)

yo ima win.


----------



## tenentenen (Aug 29, 2013)

"I want that!"


----------



## eyeshinobi (Aug 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 29, 2013)

////


----------



## manueld64 (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't even know what it is but I will take it


----------



## KuRensan (Aug 29, 2013)

Look mom I did it :3 I'm on the Internet


----------



## Mythrix (Aug 29, 2013)

I post.


----------



## mbcrazed (Aug 29, 2013)

Ooo! Yay!~ Random names being picked!


----------



## BerserkLeon (Aug 29, 2013)

posting.


----------



## lowdwn169 (Aug 29, 2013)

Want! Love free stuff!!


----------



## Friendsxix (Aug 30, 2013)

Doubt I'll win, but it's worth a post.


----------



## mr allen (Aug 30, 2013)

i might as well try


----------



## Zombie_X (Aug 30, 2013)

Posted .

The controller looks nice though.


----------



## louisfoxton (Aug 30, 2013)

gimme dat free stuff


----------



## Plstic (Aug 30, 2013)

It'd be nice if I won.


----------



## videogamefanatic (Aug 30, 2013)

postan


----------



## speedfire (Aug 30, 2013)

hello to all. good luck


----------



## lelekokun (Aug 30, 2013)

Well... let's give it a shot... good luck.


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Littlemisschiaki (Aug 30, 2013)

I want


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Aug 30, 2013)

I won


----------



## cossiah (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't post often, but when I do...


----------



## cracker (Aug 30, 2013)

Would love one for my S3 and Pi!


----------



## person66 (Aug 30, 2013)

rolling


----------



## DarkWork0 (Aug 30, 2013)

I win.


----------



## popinadam (Aug 30, 2013)

U.Lose


----------



## SirAileron (Aug 30, 2013)

For shits and giggles, I submit my application for this random chance at victory.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 30, 2013)

post


----------



## heyyouguys (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the drawing! One entry for me.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 30, 2013)

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## SirTempest (Aug 30, 2013)

and I'm in


----------



## Stash23 (Aug 30, 2013)

I participated.


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 30, 2013)

Keep me--posted


----------



## Coconuts 500 (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## adambomb (Aug 30, 2013)

i have nothing clever to write


----------



## missionfloyd (Aug 30, 2013)

This statement is false.


----------



## Prans (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh God! I'm finally able to participate and try my luck to win this awesome controller!!!
So, here! I've posted once!


----------



## LittleRedRidingH (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Kewne (Aug 30, 2013)

Just passing by trying to win stuff.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Count Duckula (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comp.


----------



## Exaltys (Aug 30, 2013)

Post


----------



## riyyi (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a post.


----------



## Dragonstei (Aug 30, 2013)

This is also a post.


----------



## link64uk (Aug 30, 2013)

post


----------



## assassin98 (Aug 30, 2013)

D-D-D-D-D-Drop the Bass!!!!WaeuWaeu...WooWoooWoooWOooWOo!!


----------



## Kyo 3-16 (Aug 30, 2013)

Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Charli (Aug 30, 2013)

zort


----------



## twede86 (Aug 30, 2013)

Cheers for Walter White.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Aug 30, 2013)

It would be really nice to win something as nice as the FC30 Bluetooth Controller


----------



## earny (Aug 30, 2013)

woot woot


----------



## imezru2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I love free stuff


----------



## bikewow (Aug 30, 2013)

Ha, I never win anything, but you've successfully tricked me into reforming my lurker status for a chance at this controller


----------



## JPhantom (Aug 30, 2013)

wow finally a contest i have the necessary skillset to match my competition


----------



## VIIth (Aug 30, 2013)

So I just leave a post here and...


----------



## TheHomesk1llet (Aug 31, 2013)

I guess I'll give it a shot. Wish I knew what the hell that thing is, but didn't really bother to read most of the post. Free stuff's alright, though.


----------



## WarMachine77 (Aug 31, 2013)

Post.


----------



## rs1n (Aug 31, 2013)

Want!


----------



## Sym (Aug 31, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Kippykip (Aug 31, 2013)

Mkay


----------



## SurlyBurly (Aug 31, 2013)

*post in this thread.*
*in here,and you have a chance at winning the last FC30 we have to give.*
away (just once, please).
in this thread to win.
more than once in this thread.
once in this thread.


----------



## shiohigari (Aug 31, 2013)

free....


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Aug 31, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, looks tasty.


----------



## lafleche (Aug 31, 2013)

once


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 31, 2013)

So I might win an FC30?


----------



## Seyiji (Aug 31, 2013)

Explosion Marks you say?


----------



## Louth (Aug 31, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I was, however, once a billboard.


----------



## mcopo (Aug 31, 2013)

GIMME TAH CONTROLLAR!!


----------



## doc2600 (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh, oh! Pick me!


----------



## super.bean (Aug 31, 2013)

Fingers crossed  Goodluck to all!


----------



## Vahnyyz (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd like to participate, I haven't seen this thread till just this second. I hope I win, thanks for the opportunity TwinRetro


----------



## richard.martin.walker (Aug 31, 2013)

I WANT IT!!!!! I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT!!!!!!


----------



## Scathraax (Aug 31, 2013)

Just one post for free stuff? I'm in.


----------



## ringwurm1984 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## chimpchimp (Aug 31, 2013)

Zeruda no Densetsu, here I come!!!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you serious right now?(insider joke)



Spoiler



...me and some friends of mine were playing League in a 5-man premade and were on Skype. One of my friends went jungle fiddlesticks and did terribly. He went to gank top so our top laner went in. he died because Fiddlesticks didn't silence the enemy. He still had a chance to kill him, all he had to do was walk into the bush and cast one spell, but he did not and the enemy got away. Our top got really pissed  and told him that it was an easy kill and asked him why he didn't go in. And our fiddles said "are you serious right now" as if there was nothing he could have possibly done./story Ever since that day, it has become a meme between us



Spoiler



Now make me some smurfs  http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=509906bb2ee44297638565


----------



## tbgtbg (Sep 1, 2013)

post


----------



## Eity (Sep 1, 2013)

I also want FC30.


----------



## NetoSenpai (Sep 1, 2013)

Can I have some controller? =D


----------



## henn64 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fine, i'll only say it once.
...
it once.


----------



## Ishi23 (Sep 1, 2013)

Here just one post, fingers crossed.


----------



## Arnold0 (Sep 1, 2013)

Let's try even if I'm sure I'll lose as usual with this kind of games


----------



## freddy pharkas (Sep 1, 2013)

classy gaming device icon that defined the future of gaming.  nicey thing. woots.


----------



## gabriel1073 (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope I can win this!


----------



## loco365 (Sep 1, 2013)

My one and only post. I promise.


----------



## signz (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that's something I'm capable of (I think).


----------



## _smc_ (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a nice little controller; I've always loved the colors and the materials. It reminds me of the metallic plate you could admire on the outer cover of some nintendo's game-and-watch units; very late 70s - early 80s style but I've always found that very elegant. They were still mainly made of plastic, but they someway looked like the contemporary very high-end sexy electronic devices like hi-fi racks or some vcrs. 
Btw, here's my post; It would be great to win one of those.


----------



## realreality (Sep 2, 2013)

Seems awesome! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sonia (Sep 2, 2013)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Fluxperpetua (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't believe I forgot to enter the art contest!

At least I've got this one last shot to win me a sweet FC30. ~


----------



## Ka-Wing (Sep 2, 2013)

Me me me


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ceci n'est pas une pipe.


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Single post, you say?
I haven't been here in a good while, but, okay. 
(I actually didn't know what the controller was until I looked it up.)


----------



## BlackAngel5 (Sep 3, 2013)

cuz why not?~


----------



## Ultrasyther (Sep 3, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRE23YfSvc8
The reason why I should be able to get this controller. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## tonyrayo (Sep 3, 2013)

Whew, in before deadline (barely =p)!


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 3, 2013)

Last chance! gonna fly today, I'm gonna win


----------



## DeltaDon (Sep 4, 2013)

Who needs this controller?
<--- This guy!


----------



## Randamin (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd love to have one of these dandy little things


----------



## LightTrench (Sep 4, 2013)

Page 17!


----------



## ahtin (Sep 4, 2013)

am I late?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 5, 2013)

And the fifth and final winner is raystriker ! 

 PM me your name, address and phone number so I can ship off your prize!

Thank you everyone that participated, and stay tuned for the next awesome event!


----------



## raystriker (Sep 5, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> And the fifth and final winner is raystriker !
> 
> 
> PM me your name, address and phone number so I can ship off your prize!
> ...


 
Thankyou TwinRetro & gbatemp.net!!
Time to get the classics on!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulation


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ishi23 (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats


----------

